# Fallen Ranger and the Patriot Guard-Full Of Win



## Centermass (Oct 21, 2013)

Westboro Baptist shut out by thousands paying their last respects in Corvalis OR for Ranger Cody Patterson.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 21, 2013)

And Ranger Patterson smiled from above.....

RLTW.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Centermass said:


> And Ranger Patterson smiled from above.....
> 
> RLTW.



Indeed! What a great reception.


----------



## tova (Oct 21, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 21, 2013)

OutFuckingStanding

What a bunch of cowards those Westboro Baptist nutjobs are...


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 22, 2013)

Well done, PGR! 

RIP, Ranger.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 22, 2013)

RIP Ranger. Godspeed

Patriot Guard Riders for the epic win.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 22, 2013)

Well done!!


----------

